# Singer Memo Matic 700



## NogginKnits (Mar 13, 2011)

I have a few questions about this model. Are all of these machine capable of using punch cards? What or where is a place to purchase the cards or patterns? I didn't receive any manual or punch card with the machine. Does anyone know where I could get a manual? And last but not least, if you are a MK knitter with one of these machines please let me know if you are willing to help me figure all this out. 
The machine is in perfect condition, but I have read about sponge bars needed to be replaced- send pictures of where the sponge bar is located. The only machine I had before was an Bond USM. There is QUITE a difference!!!!


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

In England these machine were sold under the name Knitmaster, now Silver Reed. Yes it will use punch cards and also has a knit radar system that takes sheets with garment designs on them. The sponge bar is in a slot at the front/underside of the needle bed. If you put a pencil in the slot you can push it out enough to grab the other end and then pull. When you put it back in make sure that you put it back the same way up and that you hold the needles down with a flat edge [needle selector rule] as you do it. You can get all the different attachments for it that Brother machines have. You do need to buy a lace carriage for these machines, the carriage for this machine will select and knit the lace with one movement. They are a lovely machine and as Silver Reed are still being made parts are easily obtained from dealers. Search on line using the Knitmaster as well as Singer name and I am sure that you will find more info.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

Go on eBay. I always see the manuals for sale. It is a set of 3. One is for setting up the machine and how to use it with step by step instructions, the 2nd is pictures of the pattern cards and what types of stitches they do and the third is on knitting garments.. Get the manual first and then you will know what you need. 
Again on eBay there is a dealer Leanco who has the sponge bars at an excellent price. Tell him which machine you have, and he most of the parts you need. Look for punchcardsthere also. you need 24 stitch cards and any brand will work. HK Knits has sets of Brother cards that would be good. The numbers and cards are different than the ones that come with the SInger so you won't be able to use them like the manual says but it should help you get started. You do need the ones that came with the machine.

SOme dealers may have them from machines they used for parts. Daisey knits, Newtons yarns.com , 
Watch the video's on you Tube and go thru the main manual step by step doing all the samples they have you make and you should be fine. 
http://www.customknitsmfg.net/studioknittingmachines.html try these stores.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Euvid has given you good advise. I know the places over here that you would get parts etc but wasn't sure of those in America. Euvid is right in saying that you can use Brother Punch cards. The only difference is that a Brother machine reads the card 7 rows below row one [the set up row] and Knitmaster/Singer only 5 rows below. This just means that if you are using a Brother card you need the set up row to be 2 rows before the number one.


----------



## siewclark (Feb 10, 2011)

Why don't you try looking at the free SK360 manuals. I think it is not much difference than the SK700.
http://knittsings.com/knitting-machine-manuals/
I bought a roll of punchcards from Sunny Choi. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Blank-Punchcards-Roll-Brother-Singer-Silver-Reed-Knitting-Machine-KH860-SK280-/390349068421?pt=AU_Knitting&hash=item5ae29e1885
For Brother knitting machines - the first row is card row number 3.
For Singer/Studio/Knitmaster/Silver Reed machines - the first row is card row number 1.
http://www.theknittingcloset.com/cat_punchcard.cfm


----------



## NogginKnits (Mar 13, 2011)

Thank you for your info


----------



## NogginKnits (Mar 13, 2011)

Thank you for this information. I have decided to try to refurbish my sponge bar.


----------



## NogginKnits (Mar 13, 2011)

Thank you so much for your help! All this information is going to help me out so much!


----------



## recheval1 (Jun 9, 2013)

bonjour je possede une machine a tricoter singer modele 700 double fonture je voudrais savoir ou trouver des patrons ou medeles pour ma machine merci de me repondre en francais si possible


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Here's the site to download a free Operational Manual for your 700 :

https://www.box.com/s/3g5d0rq9q7/1/73555851/659106905/1


----------

